# New Shimano pedal(s) question?



## Spin42 (Sep 8, 2004)

Is there any difference in the float of the new Dura Ace 7810 or Ultegra 6620 pedals compared to the older model? I've read that Shimano tried to make it more of a free float rather then a self centering float, read that on cyclingnews.com. I can't find the info on their site anymore, so I thought I'd ask people who have used both if there's a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I've ridden both and think the newer version has slightly more float. It seems there is just more rotation allowed. What cyclingnews described sounds pretty accurate.


----------

